# RAW thumbnails in Win 7 64bit



## that1guy (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope this is helpful for some people here...I just recently loaded Win 7 64 onto my computer and when I finally got all of my programs loaded, I went to download and sort some images. Only problem was that I couldn't see the thumbnails. I went to Canon's site looking for a codec to download, but they didn't have one. I wrote support and they said they didn't have one  I checked Microsoft's site...well you get the idea. 

Anyway, I finally stumbled across FastPicture Viewer. Long story short, it works and I am back at it. They have a couple options...one is some software suite that is like $40 or something, but really, all you need is the codec which they sell for $10. I didn't think that was too bad so I got it. I don't work for the company, I just thought I would share what I found as it caused me a LOT of headache the other night after reinstalling all my programs on my computer. If anyone knows of another solution (especially a free one) maybe they could post it here so that people would have options. Here is the link to the FastPicture codec: http://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/


----------



## Grendel (Aug 9, 2010)

A bit outdated but did you check this ?


----------



## that1guy (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that but it says it only works w/ XP. I think that is what I was using on my old XP machine and I use that at work. I think it is good to post it though as a lot of people do still use XP. Might as well have all similar resources in the same place. Thanks for adding it!


----------

